# mi soldador nuevo saca humo



## carlos.g (Feb 5, 2008)

hola mi soldador nuevo saca humo eso es normal en los soldadores nuevos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Si, por un rato.
Cuando se seque el barniz que proteje al metal ya no saldra humo ni tampoco HIMO.


----------



## ciri (Feb 5, 2008)

Es así como dice fogonazo..

Pero por casualidad, el mango no es de madera?.

Porque una vez me prestaron uno de esos que tenia horas y horas de uso y sacaba humo igual, eso si dejaba perfumada la habitación con un leve olor ahumado..

Muy rico, pero no muy seguro..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 6, 2008)

ufff esos soldadores de mando de madera son muy buenos (resistentes), fue el primero que tuve y resistio mas que un chaleco antibalas de un policia en un sabado por la noche! 

El problema era que tenia 60W de potencia y arrasaba con todo a su paso! Actualmente tengo un soldador de 40W con punta de ceramica (toda una joya)


----------



## El nombre (Feb 6, 2008)

Eso del "mando" de madera tiene que ser la ostia. ¿Suelda sin cogerlo? ¿qué tecnología usa? ¿Carcoma?




			
				anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> ufff esos soldadores de mando de madera son muy buenos (resistentes), fue el primero que tuve y resistio mas que un chaleco antibalas de un policia en un sabado por la noche!
> 
> El problema era que tenia 60W de potencia y arrasaba con todo a su paso! Actualmente tengo un soldador de 40W con punta de ceramica (toda una joya)


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 6, 2008)

Se me salio la "d" en vez de la "g" jejeje


----------

